# Employment Recruitment



## Jhagemeister (Sep 19, 2011)

My partner and I are moving to Auckland 21 June as she is starting a PhD at the UofA. I am a trained teacher with 7 years experience. I have all of my NZQA and Teachers Council certificates, but the current employment climate for teachers is very tight. I am wondering if any of you know of recruitment agencies that could help with employment outside of education? Maybe a trainer for a business? I'm really open to just about anything that is somewhat intellectually challenging. Any help is appreciated.


----------

